# Steenie's Story



## steenie (Sep 23, 2012)

Hello AllI was diagnosed with IBS about 2 years ago but I suspect I've had it for a lot longer. I've had the symptoms for years and years but only saw a doc 2 years ago. Main reason for delaying the doc visit was the thought of talking about my toiletting habits in detail!! Eeek embarrassing!! With the help of my GP, Specialist, Dietician, Naturopath and counsellor I had it pretty much under control and symptom free. (also got over my 'talking about habits' embarrassment too) We worked out my 'triggers' were stress and food intolerances.But, I got cocky. Went so long without any problems I started slowly letting bad 'trigger' foods back into diet, bit by bit. I was finding that one slice of full wheat bread was ok. Then started having two. Then added garlic to eat and so on and so on until now I am back to where i started two years ago!With the getting up 2 hours before i gotta go anywhere to make sure all my pooing was done. To forever being bloated and tired. To the massive toliet cramps.....so on so forth! It is the worst feeling coz I know I can do it and be symptom free again but sticking to that plain as fodmap diet and 'stress free' life is boring and tastless and at this stage I really cant be bothered going back to it. Even tho I know how much better I'd feel for it. ugh!Well that was a bit if a rant







after all thatHi!!


----------



## joy_badtummy (Jan 18, 2012)

hi steenie, your story sounds just like mine. I've had ibs for years and whenever i start feeling a bit better, i start eating junk food and bad stuff and before i knew it, my tummy was bad again. LOL. are you currently taking any meds?how often? how much? thanks!


----------

